
Ignore the Web? Good luck with that - astrec
http://www.mathewingram.com/work/2008/12/23/ignore-the-web-good-luck-with-that/
======
jbjohns
This is an interesting/tragic aspect of (at least) organizations, professions
and technologies: Once created, they become a sort of living thing. No matter
how "obsolete" the world may see them now, they don't want to die and will do
everything in their power to stay alive. Including doing immoral things,
breaking laws or even murder.

------
brandnewlow
I've started keeping quiet when my colleagues in the newspaper industry talk
about how to save newspapers. I'm no longer interested in saving them. if they
can't support themselves, then they should die and entrepreneurs should put
the pieces back together again into something that makes sense.

------
ConradHex
Ouch.

The site is not only down, it's showing source code that includes the database
username and password.

EDIT: up now

